# It's Not a Mutt - It's a Boxador! lol



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

And registered, even. I don't see a BHR yet tho... no BCA or BCC. 

https://www.greenfieldpuppies.com/boxador-puppies-for-sale-pa-md-de/


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't understand what people can be thinking when they cross breeds, what next!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Ugliest cross I ever saw in my life was a St. Bernard/Basset Hound. Body and tail of a Basset Hound. Head of a St. Bernard, coat of a St. Bernard. Feet of a Basset Hound. Poor thing looked like it was thrown together on a dare. Looked like a living Photoshop accident. Shockingly ugly thing. Nice dog, though.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

At least this breeding didn't abuse poodles yet again! But, just stupid.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Of course it is recognized by the American Canine Hybrid Association. Such a comfort...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> Of course it is recognized by the American Canine Hybrid Association. Such a comfort...


:lol:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

This is a road to heartbreak for many of these dog owners! Both Boxers and Labs are prone to early/young death from severe arthritis ( hips) and Cancer (lymphoma) Put these breeds together and you just double your chance IMO!


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

Who would pay 600 dollars for a mixbreed when you can go to a shelter and get one for 20 bucks? I found mine beside the road, he was free, and he's a amazing dog. Cant understand why people buy these puppies there are plenty that need homes if you want a mutt.

I love mutts but they're just that. Mutts.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Why debase something (2 somethings) that has taken hundreds of years to perfect?


----------

